# SAC - BAR - then on to LAS by bus



## Robin Wright (Feb 15, 2016)

I am considering travelling to LAS from SAC using the inland route rather than to coastal. SAC to BAR via BFD looks feasible although it does involve a couple of legs by bus. One of the transfers is only 6 minutes (at BFD) which seems ridiculously tight! Could someone please advise me if this is comfortably possible? If I don't make it are there later regular buses I could get on using the Amtrak ticket?

Also is this route scenic/interesting?

Any help would be appreciated.

(Should anyone who saw my previous post on SAC - LAS be wondering - I am exploring another route as the journey via LAX involves an overnight stay which I would prefer not to make).


----------



## tp49 (Feb 15, 2016)

I don't know where you're getting the option to transfer buses in Barstow (BAR) but when I look at Amtrak's website you take a bus from Sacramento to Stockton, then the train from Stockton to Bakersfield, then a bus to Las Vegas (with a rest stop in Barstow.) Six minutes will be fine for the transfer in Bakersfield as the buses practically pull up to the platform. Additionally, as the bus to Las Vegas is a dedicated Amtrak Thruway connection the bus won't leave until all of the passengers are on and if the train is late into Bakersfield the bus will wait for the train. You'll be just fine.

As for scenic/interesting...the bus runs through the desert which might be interesting to someone from the UK where things are fairly green. The only thing I can assure you about the scenery is that it won't be green. Enjoy Las Vegas.


----------



## caravanman (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi,

If you put in SAC as the start, and LVS as the destination, you should find the correct connections, as tp49 above mentions.

I have taken this trip several times, and very much enjoy the train and bus ride, the desert scenery is worth seeing.

As stated, the bus connection from SAC and the one at Bakersfield is a dedicated Amtrak bus, and they will ensure all passengers for Las Vegas (LVS) are aboard.

There is a meal stop at Barstow, around 30 minutes where you can get the usual fast food, burgers, etc, etc.

Please feel free to ask if you require any more assistance.

Ed


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you tp49 and caravanman for that information. That answers all my questions and is very reassuring too. It isn't what I originally planned and I won't see the ocean but I'll just have to save that for another visit. Really appreciate your help. Robin


----------

